# Shrub/Flowerbeds / Pre Emergent



## wildneg

So i usually do it manually, removing weeds in some of the flower beds we have around the house. I have a 300' line of arborvitaes though (In a mulch bed).. and just too much work.

I just put in new landscaping in front by our large picture window (bushes and hydrangeas with 2 yards of mulch) and want to stay ahead of weeding.

So was looking at using preen for it's 'safe to use' on established plants. But not sure how good it'll be and how many weeds it'll actually prevent from sprouting. I started reading and looks like barricade was number one choice?

So I am curious what everyone uses for their flower beds/landscaping beds. Something that won't hurt the bushes, hydrangeas, arborvitaes.... I can reapply every few months and save me from weeding so much.

Preen is pellet form and just water in I believe. Barricade I already buy for the 2 acres of yard. So I can just mix in a smaller sprayer for these areas.

What do you all do?


----------



## wildneg

Anyone? Maybe I will do preen until I can find some notes or posts.


----------



## Theycallmemrr

I am thinking of using prodiamine and preen since I got for $5 on clearance for my beds. If memory serves me correct hydrangeas are sensitive. But reread the label to be sure.


----------



## Cluelessone

Any chance you could weed fabric that area? 300' sounds like a lot of chemical, and you'll be stuck weeding if you miss the overlap window.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

I usually just spray the leftover prodiamine in my sprayer into the flower beds after spraying the lawn. If I know I want to cover a lot of square footage I'll mix a little extra to make sure I can cover it correctly.


----------



## bernstem

I have a lot of garden beds. I use a heavy layer of mulch and no pre-emergent. I hate weed fabric. It eventually starts to fail and then it is worse than nothing. Removing/replacing it is a huge pain as well. I do overspray my garden beds a bit with the lawn pre-emergent. I can't tell a difference in weed pressure where I spray and where I don't, but I don't get a lot of weeds in the gardens. What little I do get I hand pull.


----------



## Captquin

^+1. I have a couple pine trees. Hate cleaning up the needles but they make free mulch that keep the beds weedless. Anything that pokes through gets a shot of round up


----------

